# wuts the best ph buffer?



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

just wanted to know from true piranah guys wuts the best ph buffer that you guys use to keep the ph.on point


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

A stable PH, even if it's too high or too low, is less harmful for a piranha than a PH that fluctuates constantly. That being said, I've never really paid much importance to my PH. All my tanks must have a PH around 7.4 !

You can lower it buy adding peat moss to you filter... but your water will turn ''yellowish''.


----------



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

Moondemon said:


> A stable PH, even if it's too high or too low, is less harmful for a piranha than a PH that fluctuates constantly. That being said, I've never really paid much importance to my PH. All my tanks must have a PH around 7.4 !
> 
> You can lower it buy adding peat moss to you filter... but your water will turn ''yellowish''.


i dnt want any yellowish water..i never tried the peatmoss.. i usually do a 35% change every week & test the acidic level add the buffer till it matches on the chart & go ...i know i sound like a newbie..but it works for me going on 2yrs..i have 3rbp in a 55g tht bred 3x lst yr..but this 125 is maitenance w/the caribe ...i just like my water to be straight..i use that sea buffer to bring it up


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

nyc rbp said:


> just wanted to know from true piranah guys wuts the best ph buffer that you guys use to keep the ph.on point


For lowering pH best to mix RO water or injecting c02, for raising pH the cheap way is Arm & Hammer Baking Soda. For other options of raising pH try crushed coral or adding a limestone.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

i did the crushed coral route like dr. giggles advised and i have kept a stable ph of 6.5 when it was dropping below 6. you have to add a little at a time to where u want your ph.


----------

